# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  A Dream With Digimon Involved...

## jh477

Ok, i&#39;ll be honest. it&#39;s taking me alot of will to write this... i cant exactly explain why, but it would mean alot if i wasn&#39;t flamed or made fun of or anything like that ok? thank you  :smiley: 
everything happened kinda fast so i don&#39;t remember everything.

It started with me having a false awakening, right at the start of my dream. I realized it right away, and became lucid. I had watched a few Digimon eps yesterday, so it was on my mind when i was in the dream. i wished that digimon were real, and i got teleported to a street, lined up on both sides with small brick apartment buildings. I started to walk down the street, and a red brick house/apartment door opened to my left. a Gatomon was standing there and told me to come in. as excited as i was, i went in, staying mostly calm. I sat down on the couch and saw that it was a 3 floor apartment, and that more then a few Digimon were living here. i dont remember many of em but there was a veemon and atleast 2 gatomon, and i think i heard a renamon downstairs too. anyhow, a gatomon sitting on the couch with me was playing a game. wow, what a game it was  :tongue2:  it was a sex video game with Digimon and Pokemon. Gatomon was playing it, and had some sort of helmet thing on that covered her eyes. Watching the screen, i could see a gatomon and a veemon getting it on. it looked like you had to press a bunch of buttons and stuff to do the necessary action. the Gatomon sitting beside me was also moaning, and looked like she was enjoying it. Again, i couldnt remember everything but the gatomon let me try it after she was done, and gave me the helmet/goggle contraption to put on, so i did. i started navigating through the menu&#39;s, and came to the digimon selection screen. and for all of you furries/digimon fans out there, i know your first pick would probably be Renamon, so naturally that was my choice. anyhow, i was a little surprised at what happened next. my whole feild of vision was engulfed by the helmet i was looking into, and the Renamon appeared in front of me. it seemed as though i was in the game, and... this was gonna happen to me just as it did with Gatomon. Just like that, the Renamon started pulling my clothes off, and got on top of me right away. somehow i knew the controls, and button mashed away, doing my thing to the renamon XD i don&#39;t remember all that i did, but it had a... happy ending  :wink2:  when i was done i was out of breath, and took the helmet off. she asked me what i thought of it. i said i wish i had this game in real life, and she giggled. what she said next totally blew me away, "we&#39;re closer then you think." i just sat there in silence, until i heard a Veemon upstairs yell down "were you playing that stupid game again?" gatomon replied "yes, what are you so mad about? this thing is better then you." i got a good laugh out of it. after that the gatomon said "bye josh, see you soon" that had to have given me the strangest feeling i have ever felt. my vision went white and i woke up.

please be honest about what you thought of this dream. if you didn&#39;t like the idea, please be constructive about it.

im looking forward to hearing from you guys  :smiley:

----------


## LUCIDITY NOW!

0_0 no comment

----------


## AnonymousTipster

> 0_0 no comment
> [/b]



That&#39;s harsh, it took him a lot of guts to post that on public forum&#33;

Either way, ignoring the sexual content of the dream (you&#39;re probably a teenager with that sort of thing on your mind), the more interesting bit is




> after that the gatomon said "bye josh, see you soon" that had to have given me the strangest feeling i have ever felt. my vision went white and i woke up.[/b]



It may be that you&#39;ve found a dream guide. If you see the gatomon again, it may be true. It would be quite fitting, seeing as in pokemon and digimon, the monsters behave like guides to their trainers (or masters or whatever they&#39;re called).
In case you didn&#39;t know, a dream guide is a character that turns up in your dreams to help you with dream progress and other stuff. If you see her again, try asking some questions and seeing how she responds.

----------


## LUCIDITY NOW!

I just had no comment because I&#39;m at a lack of words... helpful, harmful or otherwise...

----------


## jh477

i see. its ok. i expected atleast a few people to be speechless  :tongue2: 

ya i really do hope that shes my dream guide, that would be awesome.

----------


## Lordalmar

sounds cool, ya never to old for video games, cartoons or anything else ya did as a kid if ya ask me. the only time ya are to old for something, is when ya think you are.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nothing really to say...





> i just sat there in silence, until i heard a Veemon upstairs yell down "were you playing that stupid game again?" gatomon replied "yes, what are you so mad about? this thing is better then you." 
> [/b]



...besides the fact that I thought that part was f&#39;ckin HILARIOUS.  ::chuckle::

----------


## jh477

:wink2: 

i got a good laugh out of it too. i was smiling for a good while after this dream was over.

----------


## AlternateReality

thats probably a real game somewhere in japan.
and if it isn&#39;t then this is obivously a sign that it&#39;s coming soon.

----------


## metcalfracing

umm... not to flame, and honestly I&#39;m not... You... like digimon... in that way???

----------


## AlternateReality

hey, look around, hes not the only one.
i found plenty of evidence for that just trying to figure out what a renamon was.
and btw on that, good choice.

----------


## metcalfracing

fair enough...

----------


## ExoByte

:Eek:  

Well, as crazy, retarded, scary and utterly, utterly WIERD your dream is, you wont get flammed here. This place is the nicest of the nice  :smiley:  (For the most part). And Im sure that there are and have been weirder dreams here  :tongue2:  

As for that headset thing, that reminds me of a movie. I can&#39;t remember what its called, but a criminal of some sort was frozen and then re-brought back in the future where he became part of the security forces/cops of that time. His name was John Spartan, and in this one of the other security people he worked with, he ended up going back to her place. She actually asked him if he wanted to have sex, and they put on these headset things to do it. He freaked out and found it odd. 

Don&#39;t remember the name of the movie though.  ::?:

----------


## King and God

Haha, that shit was hilarious. I would probably have fucked an anime-thing like that myself in a dream too, as long as it looked good.

----------


## metcalfracing

> Haha, that shit was hilarious. I would probably have fucked an anime-thing like that myself in a dream too, as long as it looked good.
> [/b]




Well... so would I... but when I think of attractive, digimon isn&#39;t the first in my mind.

----------


## jh477

AlternateReality : ya, i just kind of chose the first good-looking one i saw, but i still think it was a good choice.

it wasnt just the game that made me like this dream, it was everything. what gatomon said to me, just the care-free atmosphere the place seemed to have... just a great dream in every way. of course, thats my opinion.

ExoByte : really? i have never heard of a movie like that. hopefully you can remember what it was called.

metcalfracing : to be honest, some of them i do like in that way. but as AlternateReality said, there has to be hundreds of thousands of furries out there, and its not uncommon for them to like Digimon in that way. it probably sounds weird to you, but i don&#39;t blame you.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

ExoByte: The movie is called Demolition Man

And jh477:
Well, I had to look up what a Renamon is but, if I was going to bang a furry cartoon animal, I guess I&#39;d agree that you made a good choice. Haha.  ::chuckle:: 

Renamon

----------


## metcalfracing

you saved me work oneironaut&#33; I was just about to google the looks.

... and its not SOO weird now that I know what your talking about... I sort of had a raptor-chick looking think stuck in my head.

----------


## ExoByte

Thanks Oneironaut. Thar we go jh  :smiley:

----------


## AlternateReality

fudging world is too big.
you can only find cool people on the internets.

----------


## metcalfracing

yep... cause finding us on your own would require you to walk outside  :tongue2:

----------


## ExoByte

Whats outside?

----------


## metcalfracing

its sort of like a lucid dream... but bland and boring. plus you can&#39;t control anything and girls won&#39;t have sex with you.

----------


## jh477

lmao, ya. all the awesome people i&#39;ve met are on the internet. im such a nerd aren&#39;t I? haha.

oneir : that picture is a little ... enhanced lol. her breasts aren&#39;t accually that big, most people just want it that way (i&#39;m not one of those people  :tongue2: ) and um... thats not a perfect drawing lol. but close enough.

matcalfracing : you forgot no shooting kamehameha&#39;s from your hands XD

----------


## metcalfracing

ya... did I mention girls won&#39;t have sex with you?
... and what are you doing awake at this hour... get your to bed young man. hehe

----------


## AnonymousTipster

> lmao, ya. all the awesome people i&#39;ve met are on the internet. im such a nerd aren&#39;t I? haha.
> [/b]



Yeah, but that&#39;s because we&#39;re practically _all_ nerds here, in one way or another   ::content::  

Also, the Demolition Man looks interesting, I might put it on my &#39;to watch list&#39; below Waking Life and Vanilla Sky.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> oneir : that picture is a little ... enhanced lol. 
> [/b]



Haha. I know. I saw some of the regulation renamon pics, too, but I found that version a lot more attractive. Lmfao. Just trying to help you out, man.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## AlternateReality

bad things happen when i go outside.
but for real, at my school ive only been to 2 other peoples houses, out of like 300 kids.  leads me to think that there more betterer people on here.

----------


## metcalfracing

not really... your mother just can&#39;t say that you can&#39;t be at my house cause you never were.

----------


## jh477

> Haha. I know. I saw some of the regulation renamon pics, too, but I found that version a lot more attractive. Lmfao. Just trying to help you out, man. 
> [/b]



ya lol. i prefer the version more true to the original though, but no biggie.

metcal : i think timezones might be different for us... hmm oh wait... maybe i was up at 4... hmm  :tongue2:

----------


## metcalfracing

no its just... I wake up to try a WILD and your still up... Its just sort of strange hehe, but ya... I was drowzy when I was writing it. you probably were up at a good time.

----------


## AlternateReality

4 am kinda sucks.
thats right around the time where all the paid programming is startin up.

but that really only matters if your staying up all night.

----------


## jh477

ya, i went to bed after i made that entry.

----------


## grayegg

I already knew what part of the dream was probably about from the title.  I wonder how much that says about me.   ::?:  

Sounds better than the one sex dream I pushed to induce.  Ok, a LOT better (it felt forced and I broke lucidity by trying it).  Living out real life fantasies in dreams is not as easy as popularly suggested.  The subject matter of my "nice" dreams is usually pretty strange.

Do you know how this lucid probably got induced? (not how you became lucid, but what awake experiences/thoughts lead to it)

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

Wow. 

If a dream character tells you it&#39;ll see you again... you will see it again. Hopefully your next dream with her will be as interesting as this one was.

----------


## jh477

i think it was because i was thinking about how i wished digimon were real, then i realized it was a dream.

Vex : ya, me too ^^

----------


## metcalfracing

yeah... I still can&#39;t wrap my head around sex with a digimon... but who am I to judge?

----------


## jh477

if you think about it hard enough, maybe you will dream about it  :wink2:

----------


## Keeper

ummm ... not that I swing that way or anything, but I thought your first choice would be Angewomon?

----------


## becomingagodo

> yeah... I still can&#39;t wrap my head around sex with a digimon... but who am I to judge?[/b]



Is this what this thread about. I havent laughed this hard in ages.

----------


## Keeper

be nice

----------


## becomingagodo

> It may be that you&#39;ve found a dream guide[/b]



It could be like Angles in America if you have seen the film




> be nice[/b]



I really cant help laughing. Well we all get sexual fantasies and having sex with a cartoon fanaty is common cough cough hentai. So i can understand more can i will get a picture of the digimon

It could be this or

or this

I wish i didnt search for pictures. Well we all got sexual fanatsy, well except me.

----------


## Keeper

that is why I said Angiwomon would have been better

----------


## becomingagodo

> that is why I said Angiwomon would have been better[/b]



I remeber her from digimon what her special move. I can remeber the show digimon digital master digimon are the champions e.t.c. i dont remeber being turned on. I know somepeople who are, it still funny.

----------


## Keeper

turned?

----------


## becomingagodo

I remeber her from digimon what her special move. I can remeber the show digimon digital master digimon are the champions e.t.c. i dont remeber being turned on. I know somepeople who are, it still funny.

----------


## Keeper

I already said that I dont swing that way, but I mentioned her because sshe is the most female looking

----------


## becomingagodo

> I already said that I dont swing that way, but I mentioned her because sshe is the most female looking[/b]



Are you implying homosexuality or something else for people who enjoy stuff like that.

----------


## Keeper

... what? I am a straight person who does not like furry stuff. that is what I ment

----------


## becomingagodo

> what? I am a straight person who does not like furry stuff. that is what I ment[/b]



Oh i thought you meant they look male. Angiwomon would you. I think the anwser yes because you did post the picture.

----------


## metcalfracing

There are two kinds of people, those who like furries... and those who get laid. hehe jk

----------


## jh477

lol metcal...

the second pic in that set is stupid, so is the third for that matter. theres no point modifying it.

i didn&#39;t choose angewoman because i&#39;m more the furry type XD

----------


## becomingagodo

> lol metcal...
> 
> the second pic in that set is stupid, so is the third for that matter. theres no point modifying it.
> 
> i didn&#39;t choose angewoman because i&#39;m more the furry type XD[/b]




Is this what you imagined 

You imagine the top having sex with the bottom. 




> There are two kinds of people, those who like furries... and those who get laid. hehe jk[/b]



I wonder if jh477 has been laid. Well i guess when he does you can ask the person to wear a fur coat. It still funny. If i had the guts i would make a post with the title sexual fanatasy. You cant choose your fanatasies.

----------


## metcalfracing

There is just one issue that I have at this point... neither of those to have the (cough cough) proper equipment. how does that work?

----------


## jh477

Digimon are animals. how do you think they are created? out of thin air?   ::content::

----------


## Keeper

actually yes

----------


## Koji

This does not really strike me as strange. Though I do not personally understand it, those that have these types of fantasies are not uncommon. Yiff (furry pornography) is actually relatively popular, among some people at least.  

Many are too ashamed to confess such interests, so I applaud you for you courage&#33;

It will also be interesting to hear about your future LDs. Hopefully you do indeed encounter this DC again, which may very well be your DG.

----------


## jh477

nothing to be ashamed about, atleast not on my part  :smiley: 

i really do hope she&#39;s my dream guide, she&#39;s so cute ^^

and as sort of an update : i had a non-lucid dream last night. i can&#39;t remember much about it, but i&#39;m sure that i saw her. she didn&#39;t say anything, she was just sort of watching me. i was unable to use her to become lucid, kinda because the dream was quite short... but this is a good sign  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

lol interesting dream there jh&#33; i used to watch Digimon when it first came out.. then it kinda.. dissapeared... hmm... .... but neways if uve more dreams w/ gatamon or soemthing in it, then she very well may be ur DG&#33;&#33;

~R~

----------


## jh477

XD

Digimon is in season 5 in japan. go to dats.us for subtitled eps ^^ they also have season 2 and 3 going as well.

that dream really got me pumped up... i hope i see her again tonight, and that i&#39;m lucid, so i can talk to her more. i have alot to ask  :smiley: 

Keeper : well they aren&#39;t  :tongue2:  it&#39;s hinted at in the show, and more-so in the mangas. it&#39;s true that when digimon die they just appear again somwehere else as an egg, but they are also created through... well, you know  :tongue2: 

Gagado : i&#39;m not an adult yet, and no, i haven&#39;t gotten laid yet, but i&#39;m not ready for it either.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Just a little side note here.. dont go falling in love with this character, or your hopes of a normal social life&#33;&#33; or at least falling in love with an actual girl... *coughs*

~R~

----------


## jh477

oh don&#39;t worry, i&#39;m still looking for a real life girlfriend. i&#39;m not THAT much of a social outcast  :tongue2:

----------


## evilknny9

**Don&#39;t Read this if you&#39;re Sensitive**

Ok all that aside...

all there is to say

is that

you

fucked

THIS


 :tongue2:

----------


## juroara

hmmmmm...sheesh....I dont understand why some people here are making such a big deal over some sexual fantasy in a dream. its a dream, and it doesnt reflect the persons real life =b even married men can dream about having sex with all sorts of different people, or things

I have heard of much stranger stories than this, and I personally have been raped by a raptor in a dream. he only gave me two options, be eaten alive or have sex with him. though the actual experience was abstract and hardly rememorable Xb

----------


## jh477

evilknny9... give me a break. if you dont like what i dreamed about, just don&#39;t reply at all if your gonna try to make me feel bad about it.

juroara, were you lucid in that dream?

----------


## juroara

> evilknny9... give me a break. if you dont like what i dreamed about, just don&#39;t reply at all if your gonna try to make me feel bad about it.
> 
> juroara, were you lucid in that dream?
> [/b]




no, in that dream I wasnt, becuase I was trapped on a hut high up on the canopy. were I lucid I would have just flown out, instead I hid under a table as people were being eaten&#33; o.o

----------


## ♥Mark

> that is why I said Angiwomon would have been better
> 
> 
> [/b]



...And he picked the frickin&#39; fox...   ::shakehead2::

----------


## Spectre

Well, this is pretty weird, but no one will think the lesser of you for posting it.  We all have some, dreams that are, erm, embarassing to discuss.  It&#39;s just normal, people can have some pretty strange stuff locked away in their subconscious that comes out in a dream.





> "we&#39;re closer then you think." 
> [/b]



Yeah, what a statement.  After reading that it had me thinking for quite a while.

----------


## jh477

> Yeah, what a statement.  After reading that it had me thinking for quite a while.
> [/b]



same here, i was staring at the ceiling for a good while that morning.

and Mark75, if i have the dream again, i&#39;ll be sure to choose her if i can.   ::cheers::  hehe

----------


## Lordalmar

> Well, this is pretty weird, but no one will think the lesser of you for posting it.  We all have some, dreams that are, erm, embarassing to discuss.  It&#39;s just normal, people can have some pretty strange stuff locked away in their subconscious that comes out in a dream.
> [/b]



yeah, just like all my dreams. they are ALWAYS strange/weird/creepy. just how my mind is i guess.

----------


## metcalfracing

> oh don&#39;t worry, i&#39;m still looking for a real life girlfriend. I&#39;m not THAT much of a social outcast 
> [/b]



hehe... I can see ya asking your girlfriend to put on a digimon costume. lol.

----------


## jh477

XD

...hey, thats not a bad idea. too bad i dont have a girlfriend.

----------


## Marvo

I&#39;m sure I&#39;ve tried something simmilar. Having sex with a "not-human-anime-character", but I just can&#39;t remember it.

Anyways, to me it seems like a nice dream. It actually brought me some inspiration. Thankies  :smiley:

----------


## jh477

no problem Maryo XD glad i could help.

----------


## Vex Kitten

You know, I was thinking back on some of my dreams and I recall having a dream where I had sex with 3 of the guys from Gundam Wing. It came right out of the blue. Kind of disturbing considering how young they are. But hey, they&#39;re cartoons. No harm done.  ::bigteeth::  

I actually love having animated dreams. I really should have more than I do since I do still enjoy watching animated shows. Perhaps I&#39;ll have to give a digmon a try just for the experience.    :Hi baby:

----------


## BillyBob

> Perhaps I&#39;ll have to give a digmon a try just for the experience.   [/b]



You should definitely go with this guy:



 :tongue2: 




To all:
Hairy beasts turn him on, so what? We all have our own "sick" fantasies

----------


## slothming

> To all:
> Hairy beasts turn him on, so what? We all have our own "sick" fantasies
> [/b]



again  :tongue2:  most LD&#39;s are sexual fantasies anyways.

----------


## Nyx

Man that seems like it was a pretty crazy dream.  I don&#39;t think there was anything wrong with it and I&#39;m glad you shared it with us.  I got a few laughs out at some parts too lol.  Man reading all of these dreams is making me crave some LDs hardcore.

----------


## jh477

BillyBob : nah, hes way too big. did you see him in the anime? hes like a mile or 2 long haha. besides, the armor covers everything XD

Vex, you should try Flamedramon  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Who&#39;s a mile or two long?   ::shock::  

Flamedramon is all claws and armor&#33; Looks like any kind of interaction with him would be all pain and agony. My kind of fun.   ::wink::

----------


## Keeper

... Angemon?

----------


## Vex Kitten

BillyBob.... that image wasn&#39;t showing up the first time I checked that out. 
That actually might work, I&#39;ve had quiet a few dreams where I was in sexual type situations with snakes. 

A couple of miles long and coated in armor huh? Well, I do like a good challenge...

----------


## BPolar

> Looks like any kind of interaction with him would be all pain and agony. My kind of fun.  
> [/b]




haha, my kind of girl&#33;

----------


## FunkyDrummer

No offense, but i think this "dream" is a complete fabrication.  Something about it just doesn&#39;t seem right.  Sorry if this makes you angry but it seems like a short story that a 14 y/o made up on the spot.

----------


## DriftingLeaves

I&#39;m gonna agree with Funky.  it may be just me, but I can&#39;t hear anything in my dreams.

If that were me though... i would totally go with renamon.  she has a sexy body.

----------


## Lordalmar

> I&#39;m gonna agree with Funky.  it may be just me, but I can&#39;t hear anything in my dreams.
> 
> If that were me though... i would totally go with renamon.  she has a sexy body.
> [/b]



ya most likely can&#39;t hear anything, because that is what you belive. if you belive it, then it will happen.

----------


## metcalfracing

How can you throw off on someone&#39;s dream just because your dreams aren&#39;t vivid enough to create sound? I hear sound every night. Plus, the reason is sounds like something a 14 year old would make up is because he&#39;s 14. Thats how he thinks.

----------


## jh477

im 16. quite a difference  :tongue2:  and i assure you i did not make any of it up. seriously, what would be the point? when i have an above average ammount of lucidity, i can hear sound very well. some people hear it, some don&#39;t. metcal&#39;s first sentence is right.
Both the non-beleivers are newbies anyway, not that it matters if it was a newb or a 2000 post person, but i don&#39;t really care if people think i made it up. i know what i dreamed about.

lol Vex, more girls need to be like you XD

----------


## slothming

Comon, he didnt make any of it up , who wuld actually wanna make something like that up  :tongue2: ?

----------


## the real pieman

wow... ive gotta say i think digimon is great... and ive had many  digimon dreams, i even had one last night where gatomon was fighting with link from zelda... but never a sex dream... 

anyway i have also had dreams where digimon have "contacted me" and have shown a connection to reality... once i had a dream that actually see for your self... i have also had many shared dreams so this one may have included other people from here in it...

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=37372&hl=

----------


## jh477

> wow... ive gotta say i think digimon is great... and ive had many  digimon dreams, i even had one last night where gatomon was fighting with link from zelda... but never a sex dream... 
> 
> anyway i have also had dreams where digimon have "contacted me" and have shown a connection to reality... once i had a dream that actually see for your self... i have also had many shared dreams so this one may have included other people from here in it...
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=37372&hl=
> [/b]



that dream really got me thinking... especially since they contacted me too, in my dream. sure, they aren&#39;t real in real life, but anything can happen in our dreams...

this really makes me want to get better control and recall of my drams  ::bigteeth::

----------


## metcalfracing

go for it, and trying RCing while watching Digimon too. hehe.

----------


## FunkyDrummer

> im 16. quite a difference  and i assure you i did not make any of it up. seriously, what would be the point? when i have an above average ammount of lucidity, i can hear sound very well. some people hear it, some don&#39;t. metcal&#39;s first sentence is right.
> Both the non-beleivers are newbies anyway, not that it matters if it was a newb or a 2000 post person, but i don&#39;t really care if people think i made it up. i know what i dreamed about.
> 
> lol Vex, more girls need to be like you XD
> [/b]



I&#39;m 17, sorry if you felt I was attacking your dream.  In my dreams i can hear perfectly fine, so i don&#39;t know about that other guy that said that makes this dream invalid.  I don&#39;t know something about it just sounded off too me.  You sound pretty down to earth.. and that dream sound crazy.. so sorry about that.

----------


## Пemesis

Haha jh....I envy you. The dream you had has been on my top "to dream" list. Grrr. I have to like....do something...yea...Anyways thats awesome though.....You know what would be cooler? I shared digimon dream. Yea...Anyways good luck on getting more  :tongue2:

----------


## jh477

> I&#39;m 17, sorry if you felt I was attacking your dream.  In my dreams i can hear perfectly fine, so i don&#39;t know about that other guy that said that makes this dream invalid.  I don&#39;t know something about it just sounded off too me.  You sound pretty down to earth.. and that dream sound crazy.. so sorry about that.
> [/b]



no problem  :tongue2: 

my dreams do have quite the effect on me. this one had easily the most effect. i had another dream with Gatomon in it last night, which i will be posting soon   ::content::

----------


## Lordalmar

> no problem 
> 
> my dreams do have quite the effect on me. this one had easily the most effect. i had another dream with Gatomon in it last night, which i will be posting soon  
> [/b]



for me its the oppisite, whatever i think of, is usually what i dream of. its like my mind is just waiting for me to think of something. whenever i think of something, my mind can create it fairly easy it seems. i seem to have control over if i dream or not.

if i think of nothing, i get nothing. if i think of something, i get whatever i thought of. it is like my mind is asking what i want, and WILL NOT do anything unless i tell it first. it seems i have total control of my mind, even when sleeping.

1 of 3 things happens when i dream.
i think of nothing and get no dreamsi think of something and get a dream about iti let my mind choose and get something random
that would explain why, i seem to forget my dreams sometimes. i am NOT forgetting my dreams, but remembering i dreamed of NOTHING. i will test this and see if i am right. if i am, it means i have total control before my dreams even begin.

----------


## jh477

very interesting. i look forward to hearing the result of that.

tell me when you&#39;re done  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

lol jh thanx for posting this, the first page of replied had me pissing myself laughing with all the "what&#39;s outside?" and all that LMAO
Anyway just wanna say that I don&#39;t find it wierd in the slightest. One time I had a dream where I was a cartoon guy and it was like a birds eye view and it was like a game and I was fucking these hookers on the street corner and stuff like that.  I fucked this black one and woke up soaked.  and these cartoon women weren&#39;t even slightly realistic it was like black outlines and one color skin all the way , no shading or highlights.  I woke up and laughed my ass off and then got angry realising I had to clean up lol.

So yeh, everyone who was bagging you need to realise that dreams are random alot of the time and you said you were watching digimon, maybe you also needed to erghm relieve yourself that day but you didnt and the two things just meshed together.  Bottom line, it&#39;s not wierd unless you get obsessed with her.

----------


## jh477

XD

it doesnt matter if they are realistic or not  :tongue2:  the result is the same, atleast for you ^^

thanks for your support  :smiley:

----------


## tiddlywink101

Aren&#39;t we all too old for Digimon?

----------


## the real pieman

> Aren&#39;t we all too old for Digimon?[/b]



i seriously beg to differ...so much so that i am changing my picture to it...

p.s. i&#39;m not obssessed, just a huge fan...

----------


## jh477

never too old for digimon.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Never too old for such things. 

I watch cartoons (though not digimon) on a regular basis. And I&#39;ll continue to do so until I go blind and deaf or die. Which ever comes first.   ::content::

----------


## the real pieman

> Never too old for such things. 
> 
> I watch cartoons (though not digimon) on a regular basis. And I&#39;ll continue to do so until I go blind and deaf or die. Which ever comes first.  [/b]



you said it&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## jh477

o ya, blackwargreymon ftw&#33;

i still watch cartoons. mostly on teletoon.

----------


## metcalfracing

Heck, 23 and I still watch Saturday morning cartoons.

----------


## jh477

i&#39;m watching Sonic X as we apeak.

...this is getting off topic XD

----------

